# FM radio has static a lot of times



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I hate driving, and listening to static almost all the time. I replaced my head unit, and got a very good one, but don't know how to eliminate the static. I was thinking about upgrading to sirius radio, but don't know if that will help.

I don't feel like replacing my antenna with a sirius antenna. My antenna is perfectly fine.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

amdfanboy said:


> I hate driving, and listening to static almost all the time. I replaced my head unit, and got a very good one, but don't know how to eliminate the static. I was thinking about upgrading to sirius radio, but don't know if that will help.
> 
> I don't feel like replacing my antenna with a sirius antenna. My antenna is perfectly fine.


 Make sure you got good ground. The antenna maybe fine but the mounting may be bad, the plug is lose. Is the antenna tuned properly?


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Its fine at my house, and when I am driving, but when I get near a small town near my house where I go through everyday for work I get a little static, and when I go to my cousins house I get static. I am sick of hearing static, and just want crystal clear all the time if thats possible without an ipod.

I do have an ipod, and music, but not a lot. I don't have time to put more music on the ipod so I don't use it much. Also the cigarette lighter chargers for the car isn't that good for the ipod. I went through 2-3 of them so far, and the last one kept blowing fuses, and took me a while to figure out it was the ipod cigarette lighter charger.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

does anybody know how to eliminate static forever? I like driving, and hearing music clearly.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

amdfanboy said:


> does anybody know how to eliminate static forever? I like driving, and hearing music clearly.


 Radio shack has a can of spray, for anti static. If you have the shaft type of radio with the volume on the left and the station button on the right. Its about all i can think of other than adding a second ground wire to the unit and see if that helps you.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

guess I will add another ground. When I added this headunit in the car the ground wire wasn't long enough so I spliced another wire onto it to make it longer, but I doubt that would make the ground wire worse, but don't know.


----------

